# Superbowl Party Sides and Appetizer ideas.



## smokin ts bbq (Jan 9, 2016)

Keeping up with tradition. In throwing my annual Superbowl party. It's going to be bigger than the previous 2 years due to the fact I gotta new smoker. I'm having about 12-15 people over. I'm cooking a 20 pound beef brisket (bought it today for $30!!! Great deal!! Even though I have to freeze it. That's about a 75% sale from normal at my local grocery store) a 10 pound pork shoulder I have in the freezer from a previous sale. 2 racks of baby backs. 4 styles of chicken wings (about 2 packs of twelve. 2 half's of wings per wing. So about 48 pieces)  verying in heat levels (frying that)  armadilos (atomic bafallo turds/jalepeno poppers. Whatever you want to call them)  (about 40 of those)  so far my only side item is the armadillos. There's going to be a few women here so I want to have something other than a bunch of meat (yes. That's a ton of meat. But I have 2 pits and my friends and i eat A LOT) 

So. What apetizers/side items do you guys suggest?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2016)

Smoked Mac n cheese, Coke slaw, baked beans. You can do sweet ABTs. Use the mini bell peppers instead of jalapeños. . Moink balls and pork shots are always good. Rumaki (bacon wrapped water chestnuts) are tasty. Serve with hoisin or soy sauce. Homemade cheesy tater tots. Twice smokes stuffed taters. Oh the list could go on!


----------



## backwoodskevin (Jan 10, 2016)

Grilled/roasted vegetable skewers.

Green beans (cook with some reserved pork juice if you have any from the pork shoulder, pearl onions, and home made bacon bits)

Potato or Macaroni or Pasta Salad

Grilled Fruit

Cornbread

Collard Greens

Deviled Eggs

Stuffed Mushrooms

Fried Pickles

Crab Cakes

Bruschetta

Chips and Homemade Salsa and/or Guacamole


----------

